# corn harvest in in 2F2 Deer zone ND



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

How is the corn harvest coming along in DEER ZONE 2F2 ? Thanks. marty


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Started last early last weekend. Moisture is 15, 16, 17. So some people might wait a little longer while most will get it off now.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

C0MING 0FF G00D N0W I'D say 2 wks T0PS it'll BE 0FF MANY FARMERS ARE SAYING THEY HAVNT SEEN MANY IN THE C0RN MAY BE A T0UGH YEAR! BEST 0F lUCK


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It might take longer depends on the elevators ability to find storage for it all and how much people want to bring home too.

BTW your caps are on try taking them off and it will be easier to read.....


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

3 days to go, how much corn it still out there in 2F2 ? thanks. Marty


----------

